# I think the day has come to say goodbye to the RX8 ...



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I think it is time to move on to something else, I really want to pick-up a low mileage S4 and I think I would drive it more often then the RX8.

I have to admit I am on the confused side, whenever I don't drive the RX8 I think I should sell it then I get into the drivers seat and love driving it.

The problem is I never drive it, it is over a year old and has around 4300 miles ... the reason is mostly because on the weekends or in the evenings whenever I run out to do errands, I always take my kids with me and in the RX8 there is not enough legroom behind me for my kids to sit comfortably. 

When I drive it to work, it sits all day and then gets driven home at the end of the day because at lunch time, there are at least 3 of us and no one wants to sit in the back of an rx8 when we have other cars to go in instead ...

Argh ... I am kinda venting here and not really looking for an answer but what the h*ll ... let the replies begin ...


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> I think it is time to move on to something else, I really want to pick-up a low mileage S4 and I think I would drive it more often then the RX8.
> 
> I have to admit I am on the confused side, whenever I don't drive the RX8 I think I should sell it then I get into the drivers seat and love driving it.
> 
> ...


You didn't think the RX-8 was a mule did you? If you did you bought it for the wrong reasons. I think the M3 will meet your needs better if you need to carry passengers occasionally.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I am surprised that you have had it this long. :eeps: 


:bigpimp: 


.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> You didn't think the RX-8 was a mule did you? If you did you bought it for the wrong reasons. I think the M3 will meet your needs better if you need to carry passengers occasionally.


 The back seat of an RX-8 is more comfortable and has better ingress/egress than the back seat of a two door E46...unless you have an excessive amount of girth, in which case a two door E46 may be more comfortable (but it will be even more difficult to get in/out of).


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> I have to admit I am on the confused side


 No, reaaaaaally?


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> I think it is time to move on to something else, I really want to pick-up a low mileage S4 and I think I would drive it more often then the RX8.
> 
> I have to admit I am on the confused side, whenever I don't drive the RX8 I think I should sell it then I get into the drivers seat and love driving it.
> 
> ...


Well, all I can say is looks like another b'fest member will be changing his handle soon.

Ed


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

I've had mine nearly 15 months. ~6700 miles (1300 of it a single trip early in its life). I drive it pretty much every day, just not very far. Short distance commuting, particularly in stop-and-go traffic, does not highlight the car's strongest points. I bought the car thinking that I would keep it for three years. I still love it for driving fun, but I'm beginning to wonder if I might only keep it for two years instead. It's going to depend on a lot of different things.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> I think it is time to move on to something else, I really want to pick-up a low mileage S4 and I think I would drive it more often then the RX8.
> 
> I have to admit I am on the confused side, whenever I don't drive the RX8 I think I should sell it then I *get into the drivers seat and love driving it.
> 
> ...


What do you want *your* car to be? A sports car, daily driver, people hauler? I think you have other cars for some of these tasks right? So what exactly are you looking for? For me the 330 is a perfect compromise of a sports car, and a sedan with which I can drive around my wife and kids, other people, run errands, not attract attention from the police and basically have fun driving without falling asleep at the wheel due to boredom. I would like it to be more powerful and fun to drive, but I don't want to sacrifice any of the things I mentioned above either. I'm deciding whether or not to keep the car and get another car just for fun, (something really aggressive I'm not sure yet) or trade it in and get a car that tries to do both, like an E46/E90 M3,B6 S4, CTS-V, etc. I'm not sure which is the better decision. I'm probably confusing you more, but I'm wondering if your thinking along these lines or not.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Moderato said:


> What do you want *your* car to be? A sports car, daily driver, people hauler? I think you have other cars for some of these tasks right? So what exactly are you looking for? For me the 330 is a perfect compromise of a sports car, and a sedan with which I can drive around my wife and kids, other people, run errands, not attract attention from the police and basically have fun driving without falling asleep at the wheel due to boredom. I would like it to be more powerful and fun to drive, but I don't want to sacrifice any of the things I mentioned above either. I'm deciding whether or not to keep the car and get another car just for fun, (something really aggressive I'm not sure yet) or trade it in and get a car that tries to do both, like an E46/E90 M3,B6 S4, CTS-V, etc. I'm not sure which is the better decision. I'm probably confusing you more, but I'm wondering if your thinking along these lines or not.


 Yes I am along the same lines as you ... I've put the same 4000+ miles on my Allroad in the last 5 months as I have put on the rx8 in the last year.

I agree with you, the 330 is the perfect car for our type of lifestyle. I would either wait for the E90 or most likely go for a 1 year old S4 with low mileage. This way I can keep it or get rid of it whenever I want and not lose a bundle.

One thing about the 330, it has enough power to feel fast but not too much power (like a Corvette) where you can't really use it. With a car like the Vette, you floor it and before you know it you are at very illegal speeds where the 330 is just the perfect amount of power to really allow you to *drive* it and use it.

The crazy thing is I spent the last few hours driving the RX8 since I wrote this thread and that car really drives so damn well.

I threw an ad on the rx8 board and maybe I'll throw one on cars.com later and see what happens ... I think a fair asking price is probably around $23,900







... I am sure Clyde could fill me in on this one ...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rumratt said:


> You drove it so little given how much you said you loved driving it.


 Thats true Matt but for the reasons I stated above, there are many times I want to drive it but just can't ...


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Thats true Matt but for the reasons I stated above, there are many times I want to drive it but just can't ...


I have recently thought about a Mustang, GTO, 350Z or other coupe as a replacement for my car in a few years. What you just said is the whole reason I won't go down that road. Everytime I need to haul the kids, run to Home Depot etc, I don't want to have to switch cars with my wife.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> One thing about the 330, it has enough power to feel fast but not too much power (like a Corvette) where you can't really use it. With a car like the Vette, you floor it and before you know it you are at very illegal speeds where the 330 is just the perfect amount of power to really allow you to *drive* it and use it.


That's true, running through the gears, shifting just shy of redline, and driving around at high rpms in 2nd & 3rd to enjoy the powerband is something you can do in the 330 without having to worry about getting your car impounded. :rofl: That's why I'm thinking about keeping the 330 and getting a project/track car that I will use at events, and this way I'll be able to control myself when I'm driving it on public roads and if that becomes too hard for me to do then I'll just leave it home and take the 330.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> I threw an ad on the rx8 board and maybe I'll throw one on cars.com later and see what happens ... I think a fair asking price is probably around $23,900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the question is whether anyone will see it on rx8club the way that board has been acting up the past few days. 

$23.9? :dunno: Used pricing ont he RX-8s still seems really wacky. You might sell it quick at that price...or you might not. If you're really thinking about an S4, you may want to see what the Audi dealer will give you for it and go from there... And I thought you didn't like selling your cars yourself and preferred to trade them in anyway


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I am surprised that you have had it this long. :eeps:
> 
> :bigpimp:
> 
> .


No kidding. But we all know Alan goes through cars like most of us go through toilet paper.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

you love driving the RX8, but you want to sell it because you think you'll drive the Audi more?  

riiiiiiiight ...  


we all know you're the most fickle owner on the site :dunno: , there's no need to makeup lame excuses with us for you to go trade cars


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> I've had mine nearly 15 months. ~6700 miles (1300 of it a single trip early in its life). I drive it pretty much every day, just not very far. Short distance commuting, particularly in stop-and-go traffic, does not highlight the car's strongest points. I bought the car thinking that I would keep it for three years. I still love it for driving fun, but I'm beginning to wonder if I might only keep it for two years instead. It's going to depend on a lot of different things.


clyde's got Mustang Sally fever :eeps:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> we all know you're the most fickle owner on the site :dunno: , there's no need to makeup lame excuses with us for you to go trade cars


He's just more willing to act on it than the rest of us.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

·clyde· said:


> the question is whether anyone will see it on rx8club the way that board has been acting up the past few days.
> 
> $23.9? :dunno: Used pricing ont he RX-8s still seems really wacky. You might sell it quick at that price...or you might not. If you're really thinking about an S4, you may want to see what the Audi dealer will give you for it and go from there... And I thought you didn't like selling your cars yourself and preferred to trade them in anyway


 The Audi dealers are asking crazy numbers for their cars which is why I want to try and get one through ebay.

Your right I don't like selling cars privately but after selling 2 of my fathers cars on ebay, I am finding the sale goes so much easier and smoother then listing it in the local newspaper plus you don't have a person looking for a free test drive (like I used to do  )

Anyway, this is just a thought ... the Allroad is up on cars.com and I will be listing it on ebay this week so there is a good chance that will sell. Then I'll buy another car and see how I feel about the RX8 ...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

YOu are too funny, dude. :rofl:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind about the current A4; it does not have as much rear leg room at the E46. When I was in the market to replace my '97 A4 two years ago, I really wanted to get the new A4 (I think they call it the B6 platform) since I liked my '97 so much. However, one of the things I needed, because I had two kids, was more room in the back seat. When I compared the B6 to the E46 there was no comparison; the E46 just had more room (regardless of specs). Therfore, I came home with the car I am driving now.

Good luck!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> I am surprised that you have had it this long.


 :stupid:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alan, get a nice S4 Avant (Sportec RS460 is cooler)... You are always welcome on Bimmerfest!! :thumbup: BMW, Audi, Volvo or Mazda...


----------



## Speed00 (Oct 20, 2004)

What's a back seat? :dunno:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Speed00 said:


> What's a back seat? :dunno:


The first thing I said when I saw the RX-8 was, "who the hell put a back seat in that thing?"


----------

